
We're better at tracking deaths of bees than people who die in police custody - danso
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2015/aug/20/bees-not-bodies/
======
xlm1717
Are we better at tracking bee deaths though? The bee apocalypse was greatly
exaggerated.

